# Hello from OH!



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

I already know some of the members here from MouseLovers, but since ML is currently down I figured I should get off my bum and post over here as well. It never hurts to be an active member on more then on forum. 

My husband and I just moved from NC to OH a week ago and are finally settling in. A couple meecers even decided to have fun and give birth during the road trip. :roll: Thankfully, 2 of those mice were my TH carriers, so we might have out very first TH bubs! I'll find out in a week or so. Woot!

Angoras are what got me started in mice. I was working at a pet store and one day we got a shipment of mice from a new company and they accidentally sent us "fancy" mice instead of albinos. That's when I saw my very first angoras and from that moment on resistance was futile...

I started out breeding purely for fun and with the hopes of bettering the mice I had(by "bettering" I mean making them as fluffy as possible. At the time I had no idea about "type", I just knew I wanted flufferbutts, lol.). I joined up on forums and researched like crazy and eventually got my first show-type mice. Now I'm focusing mostly on show-types, but still have a few pet-types left from my original lines. One of my pet store lines carries Frizzy and I had a couple BEWs as well, so I'm working to breed the Frizzy and BEW lines for better type.

I'll go dig up some pics of my mice and post them in a few.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to FMB


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

Here are pics of some of my mice...

Meribelle

















Butterscotch

















Casper









Coral









Blueberry









Bertha









Cupcake









Whatchamacallit









Black Magick









I started with 2 PEW True Hairless carrier does and have been slowly working on improving type. This is one of my best does so far:


























There's still lots of work to be done, but I'm pretty happy with the progress so far.  The girls I got are 1st generation(their dad is a TH from a lab), so the doe above is only 2 generations bred out from a lab mouse.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!  Those are some super mice you have there- I'm especially taken with Bertha :love1


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Butterscotch is very attractive!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome from Wisconsin, I like Whatchamacallit the best!


----------



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

hi welcome to the forum what beatiful mice you have :mrgreen:


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

hi and welcome.
If you weren't over the pond, I'd have to come mousenapping to you. such gorgeous mice!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome to our forum


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

WELCOME!

some of your mice a stunning!


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I glad you all love my meecers. 

The only one I can take credit for is Cupcake and I can take a TINY bit of credit for the TH carriers since I bred them, but most of my mice came from Beth(Mousery Moments) and the rest came from Gypsy(GypsyTails) and Jen(aunt_Jen on ML). I was really honored that they allowed me to adopt babies from them and am so pleased with how utterly adorable they all are!


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Awww mousies :love


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I just love Butterscotch and Blueberry! What dolls!


----------

